# American Help request over Amazon.com download Anomaly



## Philip Evans (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been registered with Amazon.co.uk for several years and in December 07 I tried to buy an MP3 Album download from Amazon.com, yet curiously because I just happen live in the UK, I was not able to complete the purchase as MP3 downloads are currently only available to Amazon.com members registered in the US. Amazon claim that this strange anomaly is due to be changed, but in the meantime we will have to wait. Now 3 months later I tried again and still no change.

The music in question - JS Bach's Well Tempered Clavier Book ll, Prelude & Fugues beautifully performed by Edward Aldwell on piano, published by Nonesuch, but unforunately this CD recording is not currently available anywhere. MP3 'buy' link accessed as follows -

http://www.amazon.com/gp/dmusic/ord...ml?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0012FCE6U&isTrack=0&qid=&sr=

I have since bought and downloaded Tunetribe WMA files of the same recording but have now discovered these don't actually work on my Ipod Nano player so can't be made personally portable.

So I pose an open question to anyone better informed than I and ask what is there to prevent a co-operative American Amazon member making the purchase on I my behalf in the UK and forwarding the MP3 download as an attachment in an Email.

If such a kind person were to be found with a Paypal A/c, he or she could be paid by me in advance and surely the matter would be sorted without compromising copywrite or legal issues. Or have I missed something quite obvious. Other than the question of actually finding someone willing to help in the US. I can't be the only person to experience this issue with Amazon.com downloads. Comments invited


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

The easiest solution would be to convert your WMA files into MP3 or another format that the iPod can read. But I suppose your files are DRM protected and that won't be possible.

Ah, the joy of copyrights. I often resolve to shameless piracy, but I suppose that won't do for you.

EDIT: Also, you could probably just burn the files to an audio CD and then rip it using iTunes. It would convert the audio tracks into m4a and you could directly add them to your iPod. This is in no way illegal. You bought the WMA files, they are yours to do whatever you like for your personal use.


----------



## Philip Evans (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Morigan,
Thanks, you are right it appears that there is some DRM protection limiting downloads and was not able to simply convert to MP3 format, but I will try as you suggest, albeit rather a cumbersome process. I'm new to the 'Art of Ipod' so in a wider context, this could be a useful exercise.
Cheers


----------

